# Freedom, CA



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome 3mile Honey, where in Calif is "Freedom"?


----------



## 3mile honey (Feb 22, 2016)

Right between Santa Cruz and Monterey along the coast.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, SF Bay area


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Lots of top bar folks on BeeSource. Good luck in the coming year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome from Manteca, California.


----------

